# Jet ski fishing 1st trip for the year 4/11/10



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I guess I was due for a trip that left me stranded in the water.:banghead It was a non productive trip to say the least. The weather was beautiful though so that's a plus. I thought I would try my hand at trolling for some cobia, I didnt have any hits and didnt see any, but I didnt really have high expectations so its all good. About 1.5 hours into the trip I shut down, pulled in lines and decided to change things up and cruise a little faster to cover more ground. Well when I started back up it wouldnt turn over, just got a grinding sound. Well it sounded like the starter, but of course I tested the battery and it was good, changed the spark plugs still the same thing. Finally I was able to wave down a nice yellow contender to see if they could help, at the same time a lifeguard on a jet ski also pulled up behind me. I was just east of the OIP if anyone on the pier today saw me this is what happened. Well luckily one of the guys on the boat jumped on and declared the starter was seized up so he gave it a few good whacks and she started up. Sometimes I wish I was a bit more mechanically inclined. :bowdownThanks to the guys in the yellow contender who gave a few minutes of their fishing time to help a brother out and to the life guards who came out to check on me also.:clap I was stressing for sure, soon after they started her up I headed back home and packed it up. Today was one of those days where I put more work into the day than what it was worth. Anyhow thanks fellows for helping me out, I know how hard it is to stop fishing in the middle of the day to help a guy out. Now I need to get this problem fixed.


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your day but at least you went home under your own power!!! Got any pictures of your cooler rack? I am interested in getting one!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I do, I actually made mine myself out of pvc. There are a few threads on here that show pictures of it, but with this new search engine on here I cant seem to find it and dont have time to look right now. The pics I have are on my external hard drive at home. So unless someone can find the thread and post the link on here for me before this evening, I will get them to you this evening sometime.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im also interested in this... would like to build one out of aluminum... If someone wants to bring their jetski over and tinker and help me come up with a good design, I'll build one for the cost of the materials. I think aluminum would be a lot better than pvc, do you?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Aluminum would be a lot better than pvc. I just did what I could with the resources available. I find that each rack really needs to be biult to fit the model of jet ski you have. The back of each one is different. I suppose you could find a design that works for all jet ski's, but there are a lot of different models out there. I would be willing to work with you on a rack although since I already have one it might be a good deed to let the original poster have a shot at it. Although I would love an aluminum one. Something I have been looking into since I made mine is to find a lightweight, affordable, corrosion resistant material to make another rack out of and try to market them. Most use stainless steel and those racks are expensive. How is the price of aluminum?
Sorry didnt mean to hijack this thread. Send me a pm if you dont mind with some choppedliver.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Russian,
We were more than happy to help. The yellow contender is my buddy's boat that we were fishing on. I was the one who hopped on your ski and started beating the starter. It is always a pleasure and never an inconvenience to help someone on the water, because I know that one day eventually it will be me stranded and hope that someone will stop to help. Good luck on your next trip.
Maclin


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Most folks don't see it as an inconvenience to help a fellow fisherman out, and the ones that do piss on them! Good luck on your next trip hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

> *Russian (21/04/2010)*
> Sorry didnt mean to hijack this thread.




Well now I fell like an idiot, about what I said in my last post. Not sure what I was thinking as for some reason I thought I was changing the
subject on someone elses thread when really I was just posting on my own
darn thread.

Anyhow I agree its no fun being stranded and I always enjoy helping a 
brother out. I really appreciated the help. Hopefully you guys were 
able to get back after it and catch some more fish. 
Ill try and get some pics up of that rack asap, sorry inlaws in town and been rather busy every evening.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry it took so long, I couldnt find my previous thread with the pics. Below are a few pics for you. Its the best I could do with what I had to work with, but the setup seems to work great. If only I had a stainless steel/aluminum rack in the front with two rod holders off of it I could use for trolling then it would be sweet. I guy by the name of jet ski Brian has a setup like that and it looks great. Even has his depthfinder mounted to it and I would also mount my gps on there as well.









Added a few things to the rack since the pic below.














































Finally got the starter fixed this week, picking it up tomorrow and she will be ready for the next trip.


----------

